# Future second hedgie



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

As you all know, I have been considering adopting a second hedgie.

Unfortunately, I have realized that I will definitely not have time for a second one for the next year or so, however, I have already come up with a name for one :lol: 

I am taking a 19th and 20th century history course, and my professor happens to be enamored with Napoléon Bonaparte. After studying him with her, I too, have found Napoléon to be such a cute person! I came to a realization that Napoléon would make a fantastic name for a spunky hedgehog ;D

I have decided to name my next hedgie Emperor Napoléon Bonaparte of the Island of Elba ;D


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I love the name Napolean but mainly after one of my fav movies of all time Napolean Dynamite  I think you picked a cool name for your future hedgie.


----------

